# New Years Eve Bangkok



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Planning to spend NYE in Bangkok. 
Other than passing thru the airport, I've never been to the city. 
Flying out about 11:00am on the 1st.
Any recommendations where to stay and party for the night would be greatly appreciated.
Drink, women and music are on the menu


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Careful*



rewolf said:


> Planning to spend NYE in Bangkok.
> Other than passing thru the airport, I've never been to the city.
> Flying out about 11:00am on the 1st.
> Any recommendations where to stay and party for the night would be greatly appreciated.
> Drink, women and music are on the menu


Nana Plaza, Soi Cowboy or Patpong. Red light districts, all pretty much the same. Beware of she-males and STD's. 

Be careful, stay safe, and don't pickup something that is going to last a lifetime, or worse.


----------

